# My Cavaliers



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

They're cute! Are those other dogs yours too?


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of little dogs, but those are cute. I like how the brown eyebrows on the black one make him look like hes pissed off


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Awwwww.......................... Cuties


----------



## suzanne17 (Feb 12, 2007)

no just the cavaliers are mine!! we meet the others at the park


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

So cute...I love their big button eyes


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

They're beautiful. I had always said that when my 1st golden and my lab were gone..."no more big dogs", and I was going to get some Cavalier King Charles Spaniels (I had heard they were big dogs in little bodies). Then my golden passed away  and I found that I needed to have another golden but I still would like to get a cavalier in the future.


----------



## gracie's mom (Aug 6, 2006)

They are adorable. We have a set that come into the store and they are nice dogs.


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

I was considering getting a cavalier when I was type of dog to get (of course, I ended up getting a Golden). I've heard that they have wonderful temperaments and are like big dogs in a small body, as in they are laid back and intelligent.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

My father adopted a Cavalier from the local shelter in NJ and he was wonderful!!! Buddy lived with us for the last year of his life-he passed away from congestive heart failuer. I think heart problems are very prevalent in the breed. He was such a gentle soul!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Cute pics! Looks like lots of fun at the dog park. Good buddies just hanging out.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

They're beautiful! If I remember correctly, they have pretty small litters. I love Spaniels.


----------

